# Custom AKG V-Moda Boom Pro Adapter (Testers Wanted)



## Zombie_X

Hi all,
  
 I am here to open up a testers thread for the V-Moda Boom Pro adapter that I am developing. Before these are up for grabs ( looks like I am a MOT again..). The purpose of this is to get feedback from anyone who participates in this program.
  
 If anyone is interested, reply back here and I'll take note of everyone. There will be one adapter sent out and each member will get a week to test it our report their findings and give me feedback on the adapter. This will help shape which direction I should go with it. The design and construction is probably in it's final stages right now.
  
 For those who don't know, the adapter was developed to allow use of the Boom Pro mic on any AKG headphones that utilize a three pin mini XLR jack. So anything from the K240S to K712 could use this mic now.
  
 This program is open to the US and Canada so if you're interested please let me know. The limit is 5 per country.
  
*USA Program Members: CLOSED*
1- EliteSpartan03
2- iamstumper
3- Saphire 121
4- Stillheart
5- iRawrz
  
*Canada Program Members:*
1- grumpy1471
2- unfunk
3- 
4- 
5-


----------



## Zombie_X

reserved


----------



## AxelCloris

Sounds awesome Zombie. I no longer have any AKG headphones, but I'm still interested in seeing the results. I'll be sticking around to see what happens.


----------



## grumpy1471

I would really love to get my hands on one of these as I just got the K712s. Sadly, me being in Canada would cause some complications in shipping cost and time. I'll have to wait until the design is finalized and is ready to ship off. I love what you're doing here though.


----------



## unfunk

I have been needing a solution for a v-moda boom mic and my Q701s. Unfortunately, I too am in Canada so I won't be able to participate. But needless to say, I'll be following this closely.


----------



## Zombie_X

I can ship to Canada no problem if you guys want to try them out.


----------



## EliteSpartan03

Count me in, I'm definitely interested in this.  I have the Q701s and have been on the fence about which microphone to pick, the antlion mics seems ok but having to deal with an extra wire seems like a pain.


----------



## Zombie_X

Where are you located Spartan? USA or Canada?


----------



## EliteSpartan03

I am in the USA.


----------



## Zombie_X

I've added you to the list.


----------



## iamstumper

I have a pair of k712 and a boom pro mic and would be willing to give feedback. I'm in California.


----------



## Zombie_X

You're added to the list.


----------



## saphire121

Hey I'm interested! I have a pair of q701's I like to try.  I'm from the US


----------



## Stillhart

I'm still down if this is still happening.  I'm really looking forward to this!


----------



## iRawrz

I've just been linked to this thread from Reddit so I don't know if it's still going on. But if it is I'm very much interested. I just got my q701s yesterday and have been searching everywhere online for a solution for this issue. I'm located in the US.


----------



## Zombie_X

The program is still happening. I've added everyone to the list. EliteSpartan03, I'll be PM'ing you shortly for your address.
  
 Also where on reddit where you linked to this from iRawrz?


----------



## iRawrz

I wasn't personally linked, but I was searching on the headphones subreddit for "q701 cable" since I was wondering what people have been doing with theirs and I saw the link and it piqued my interest.
  
http://www.reddit.com/r/headphones/comments/26j0a4/akg_q701_plus_modmic_cable_modding/


----------



## theragekage

I know this is closed but I wanted to see if you had finished the design or if anyone has given any feedback yet. Very interested in the final product


----------



## EliteSpartan03

I should be receiving the test unit this week.  I will definitely post a few pictures and give my impressions when I get my hands on it before sending it on to the next person.


----------



## theragekage

elitespartan03 said:


> I should be receiving the test unit this week.  I will definitely post a few pictures and give my impressions when I get my hands on it before sending it on to the next person.




Great, looking forward to everyone's feedback


----------



## themunce

im subbing to this thread.


----------



## Evshrug

Subscribing.


----------



## DC1976

I'm on the wrong side of the Atlantic to participate in testing, but definitely subbing, and following with interest!


----------



## saphire121

Did you get hte unit yet test spartan?


----------



## AvroArrow

I notice that the Canadian list isn't full yet.  If you still need testers north of the border I'm willing to volunteer.  I've got a pair of K702 65th Annies just begging for the BoomPro.  I've been using the BoomPro on my removable cable modded ATH-AD700 currently.


----------



## EliteSpartan03

I have not yet received the adapter, hopefully I can get it this week. I'll definitely have some impressions up ASAP once I get it.


----------



## Cerepol

If you are still looking for Canadians, I'm down for this. I've got an AKG K240 and the V-MODA BoomPro.


----------



## saphire121

Anybody get the unit yet?


----------



## iamstumper

@saphire121 Not yet.  Haven't seen any updates yet.  Checking daily to make sure I don't miss anything


----------



## Zombie_X

To all those interested: most of the delays were my fault entirely. I started this program up while in the midst of moving and pushed it to the back burner. That's all my fault. That's not even a good excuse, I'll say it plainly then. I fudged up. I did ship Spartans adapter out but it got lost in the mail. I am mailing another tomorrow for sure and he should have it by Wednesday.
  
 I am still looking for Canadians if anyone is interested.


----------



## Evshrug

Well, good that you acknowledged that the move took up your time, but the mail prototype getting lost wasn't your fault.


----------



## AvroArrow

zombie_x said:


> I am still looking for Canadians if anyone is interested.


 
  
 I'm still interested, just send me a PM please.


----------



## EliteSpartan03

I should have the adapter later today, just received an update on the tracking #.  I'll try to post a picture tonight if I can remember.  Off work tomorrow so should be able to put up some impressions soon as well.


----------



## Evshrug

Not ENTIRELY related, but I just got Zombie's custom cable for my AKG, arrived today:



*TL; DR version – Zombie finished moving, and is back at wizardly wire work! Nicely made cable, I would pay for Zombie's services in the future.*

I've not had a plug like this before, I believe the branding is REAN, nice quality and properly sealed between cable and plug with heat shrink (no adapter threading which I find impractical on the stock AKG K712 cable):


The wire is Mogami, I've only heard good stuff about this brand (lots of guys on the AKG Q701 thread prefer this stuff), same wire material used in REALLY EXPENSIVE stuff, bit more substantial than the thinner gauged stuff AKG uses stock but not as thick and bulky as Grado stock cables:


The Mini-XLR (AKG style) plug inserts smoothly and with less friction than the three AKG stock cables I've tried, and locks in with a nice click. A small thing, sure, but Zombie made nice parts choices. Again, heat-shrink tubing to seal the seam between wire and plug, done by hand but done well:


Apologies if pictures are more "serviceable" than beautiful, I just took these on my desk with my phone. As far as the sound... Well I don't have any measurements, but it works, possibly better than ever but at least as good as the best I've heard my tunes. I just switched back to my fave tube two days ago, playing Wilco's "Whole Love" album in Apple Lossless from my iPod (line out to the amp), the amount of detail is staggering! Dat electric guitar! I only got this cable to replace a damaged one, but very happy with the results.


----------



## EliteSpartan03

Nice looking work indeed. I took a few shots of the adapter last night but unfortunately could not get my vmoda mic working. Literally the first time I've used it and I think I found the problem but I need to test things again later today. 



Very impressed with how clean the design is and the mic fits perfectly.

 Will update again later today.


----------



## Yethal

This looks so good it makes me want to buy an AKG


----------



## Zombie_X

What was the issue exactly Spartan? I tested it out thoroughly before mailing and it worked fine, or is it the cable itself was not working? Please let me know if you might need another adapter.
  
 For anyone interested the parts I used to make the adapter: Switchcraft Mini XLR knockoff, 22awg solid core copper (to connect the mini XLR to the female 1/8"), and a Neutrik female 1/8" knockoff. I also used military grade silver solder which is 40% silver.


----------



## EliteSpartan03

I think the issue is with the mic or the way I have it hooked up. I'm using it with the schiit magni amp and I think the rca to 3.5" cable I had wasn't fitting correctly. Trying again tonight so I'll post an update soon.


----------



## Zombie_X

Try it directly out of a phone/DAP if possible. This might help weed out other issues.


----------



## EliteSpartan03

Still not able to get anything to pick up from the mic at all. Sound is coming through fine. I'm using it with the Xbox one and its not picking up anything in party chat. I'm gonna try to hook the mic to my computer and verify it actually is working.


----------



## Stillhart

elitespartan03 said:


> Still not able to get anything to pick up from the mic at all. Sound is coming through fine. I'm using it with the Xbox one and its not picking up anything in party chat. I'm gonna try to hook the mic to my computer and verify it actually is working.


 
 FYI, I had problems with the mic and the Boompro on my Xbone as well.  It was doing very weird things.  Try just plugging the Boompro directly into the controller without using the Mixamp or anything.  You'll only get stereo but that should work...


----------



## EliteSpartan03

Thanks for the suggestion, its working fine when hooked directly into the controller. actually doesn't sound bad at all that way and the mic is responsive. Maybe something wrong with the mix amp perhaps or just the Xbox being picky. Either way I would definitely be on board with purchasing this adapter as its very useful.


----------



## R3MiX

Wow read this thread and that adapter is exactly what I'm looking for. Is this available for sale?
  
 @ Spartan Didn't the V-Moda come with a Y adapter? I'm looking to use it on the one as well but instead of a mixamp I use a Yamama receiver. Its a mixamp on steroids!
  
 I'd like to get more feedback from you if you got it work properly.


----------



## Stillhart

elitespartan03 said:


> Thanks for the suggestion, its working fine when hooked directly into the controller. actually doesn't sound bad at all that way and the mic is responsive. Maybe something wrong with the mix amp perhaps or just the Xbox being picky. Either way I would definitely be on board with purchasing this adapter as its very useful.


 
 It was definitely the Xbox being picky.  Trust me, I did a lot of experimenting and it was a pain in the ass.  I still never quite got it working right with certain setups.  Seems to work fine right now with my Mixamp 5.8, Q701 and clip-on mic.


----------



## EliteSpartan03

Definitely understand that. Have you used it with an amplifier as well or would you say one is necessary? I got one based on the suggestions in MLE's thread for the q701s. Right now the adapter is working great I just get occasional audio cutouts. Only played with battlefield 4 so far, but I will try other games tonight. Of course battlefield has many issues of its own still.


----------



## Evshrug

elitespartan03 said:


> Definitely understand that. Have you used it with an amplifier as well or would you say one is necessary? I got one based on the suggestions in MLE's thread for the q701s. Right now the adapter is working great I just get occasional audio cutouts. Only played with battlefield 4 so far, but I will try other games tonight. Of course battlefield has many issues of its own still.



Yeeeeeeah the XBO is headphone-unfriendly in a lot of ways, funny that MS had to make headphone/headset gaming even harder rather than easier with their new console.

Even a basic amp makes a significant and obvious improvement with the Q701's, and the headphone quality keeps scaling up with more expensive gear. If you wanna hear an amped Q701 on a budget, try the new FiiO E11K, but in my opinion Tube amps are where it's at (Project Starlight and up) and you can use different tubes to get just the sound you want.


----------



## EliteSpartan03

r3mix said:


> Wow read this thread and that adapter is exactly what I'm looking for. Is this available for sale?
> 
> @ Spartan Didn't the V-Moda come with a Y adapter? I'm looking to use it on the one as well but instead of a mixamp I use a Yamama receiver. Its a mixamp on steroids!
> 
> I'd like to get more feedback from you if you got it work properly.


 

 Yes, it did come with a Y adapter(female into 2 male ends).  I did get things to work finally, the issue I was having is with my amplifier but I do have it running fine through my astro 5.8 mixamp.


----------



## EliteSpartan03

So I would definitely recommend this adapter and will be passing it on to the next tester this week.  However, I think I have decided I want to get rid of my Q701's.  Don't get me wrong, they sound amazing and I have no complaints with the headband bumps.  However, I have a big head (no pun intended) and realized after playing with them for long periods it starts to hurt.  So I can't trade comfort for good sound.  I don't use them enough to justify all the extra cables either but I have been eyeing the new turtle beach x500 since they are actually wireless. I know they won't have the sound I have been used to but I like having the option of being completely wireless.  Anyway, I wanted to give anyone in here the first opportunity to buy/trade if interested. Not sure how much I will sell for but I would include the boom pro and possibly the amp. Will list in classifieds next week.


----------



## theragekage

elitespartan03 said:


> So I would definitely recommend this adapter and will be passing it on to the next tester this week.  However, I think I have decided I want to get rid of my Q701's.  Don't get me wrong, they sound amazing and I have no complaints with the headband bumps.  However, I have a big head (no pun intended) and realized after playing with them for long periods it starts to hurt.  So I can't trade comfort for good sound.  I don't use them enough to justify all the extra cables either but I have been eyeing the new turtle beach x500 since they are actually wireless. I know they won't have the sound I have been used to but I like having the option of being completely wireless.  Anyway, I wanted to give anyone in here the first opportunity to buy/trade if interested. Not sure how much I will sell for but I would include the boom pro and possibly the amp. Will list in classifieds next week.




What amp are you running with them?


----------



## EliteSpartan03

Schiit Magni.  Also using the Astro 5.8 mixamp directly to the console.


----------



## D126

Just curious, I am planning on getting an AKG K712 and modding a mic on it... 
  
 Few questions:
  
 1. What are the pros and cons of the V-MODA BoomPro vs the ModMic besides the fact that the V-MODA BoomPro can be put on and removed more easily?
  
 2. I see that the mini XLR goes into the headset, but how will the V-MODA BoomPro be able to plug into the headset if it's a male headset connector on the other side? Doesn't the V-MODA BoomPro need a female headphone jack?


----------



## Yethal

d126 said:


> Just curious, I am planning on getting an AKG K712 and modding a mic on it...
> 
> Few questions:
> 
> ...


 
 1. With V-Moda Boom Pro You only have one cable going from Your headphones instead of two which terminates in a single 4 pole jack (adapter for two minijacks is included)
 With ModMic You have to cables dangling from Your headphones
  
 2. The adapter turns mini XLR on the headphones into female headphone jack so it works perfectly


----------



## D126

As far as sound quality between the BoomPro and the ModMic, which one is superior? Or are they similar?


----------



## Yethal

d126 said:


>


 
 Haven't used the boom pro personally but I have the ModMic and the sound quality is gorgeous


----------



## D126

yethal said:


> Haven't used the boom pro personally but I have the ModMic and the sound quality is gorgeous


 
 I think having a separate cable could actually come in handy since I am planning on using an amp and use the microphone in function of a soundcard... Otherwise I'd have to put my amp at the back of my computer (with a typical Y splitter) or I'd have to use JUST the headset part of my headset/microphone extension cable.


----------



## Yethal

Or You could just buy a single minijack extension cable so it would run like this:
  
 Headphones => V-Moda Boom Pro => y-splitter => headphone end => amp on the desk
  
 Headphones => V-Moda Boom Pro => y-splitter => microhpone end => minijack extension => back of the computer case


----------



## Stillhart

So is this adapter making the rounds yet, or is someone bogarting it?


----------



## Zombie_X

Spartan,
  
 Did you mail it to the next participant? If not please do so.


----------



## iamstumper

That would be me 
  
 I do have the adapter packaged and ready to ship.  Contacting next person in line to get shipping address.
  
 I'll keep the review part short ... it works.  And I'll be buying two when they're available.
  
 Slightly longer .... I tried the adapter with my AKG 712's.  With my PC, AV receiver, and phone.  In each case it worked flawlessly for both media (music and movies) and voice communications (Skype, Mumble, and Steam).  Set up was easy.  The only real difference i had was connecting the adapter to the headphones - the adapter wasn't as smooth for me compared to the stock cable and connector.  Take that with a grain of salt though.  I am definitely not saying it is difficult, just in comparison not as smooth for me.  Also, this is my first headphones with this type of connection and I would definitely not consider myself "smooth" 
  
 In the meantime till others get the adpater here are a few snapshots of it installed and in use.
  
 Again, sorry for the delay, and I'll get to the post office ASAP once I have the next address.


----------



## Stillhart

Three weeks later, where's it at now?


----------



## DEMENTxUSA

I really would like to purchase one of these adapters seriously please link us also does this degrade sound quality


----------



## rudyae86

I also would like to know when this will be available. Since Im planning on getting a K712 in the future...or soon lol.
  
 Only thing im concerned is the sound quality, will it change alot or little by the use of the adapter?


----------



## inanimate

Would love to purchase one of these since I just recently bought the Q701s and cannot get the mic to work with them


----------



## DEMENTxUSA

im 


inanimate said:


> Would love to purchase one of these since I just recently bought the Q701s and cannot get the mic to work with them


 
  
 im starting to feel as if this project was dropped. There has been zero rely or Intel  on this product.


----------



## Stillhart

iamstumper said:


> That would be me
> 
> I do have the adapter packaged and ready to ship.  Contacting next person in line to get shipping address.
> 
> ...


 
  
@iamstumper , did this get mailed out yet?


----------



## iamstumper

Stillhart, I shipped it early September and it was received September 10th by saphire121


----------



## Stillhart

iamstumper said:


> @Stillhart, I shipped it early September and it was received September 10th by @saphire121


 
 Cool, thanks for the update!  @saphire121 what are your thoughts on the adapter?  When will you be ready to pass it on?  It's been nearly a month.
  
 Thanks!


----------



## Stillhart

So I guess it's safe to assume at this point that some unscrupulous Head-fi'er has stolen the test adapter.  Not surprised, but disappointed.


----------



## rudyae86

stillhart said:


> So I guess it's safe to assume at this point that some unscrupulous Head-fi'er has stolen the test adapter.  Not surprised, but disappointed.


 
  
 Thats really sad. I was hoping that this adapter can be made available for the AKG peeps out there. I want to buy a K712 and this adapter will do me well when i get a boompro mic.
  
 Well hopefully OP can make another one and send it out to legit people to try it out.


----------



## rudyae86

and the last person to recieved it was practically a lurker and he probably is still in these forums but with a different name. He only posted in 4 threads, 1 which was a classified ad. I say we report this to an admin and keep a close eye on this "guy"


----------



## Evshrug

dementxusa said:


> im
> 
> im starting to feel as if this project was dropped. There has been zero rely or Intel  on this product.



There wasn't much interest overall, and yeah both demo units got lost. I've talked with ZombieX, I don't represent him in any way but it seemed like the tour issues made the project not worth it to him, and he's not been very interested in Head-Fi since then.




rudyae86 said:


> Thats really sad. I was hoping that this adapter can be made available for the AKG peeps out there. I want to buy a K712 and this adapter will do me well when i get a boompro mic.
> 
> Well hopefully OP can make another one and send it out to legit people to try it out.



ZombieX might make more, but I doubt there will be any more demo/sample units. I know of at least two that were sent and lost. If you want one, you'll probably have to pay first.

I didn't end up needing a 3.5mm adapter (bought a USB mic instead), but I did order a cable (made for AKG, posted in this thread) from him and I was happier with that cable than the original that came with the headphone.


----------



## rudyae86

evshrug said:


> There wasn't much interest overall, and yeah both demo units got lost. I've talked with ZombieX, I don't represent him in any way but it seemed like the tour issues made the project not worth it to him, and he's not been very interested in Head-Fi since then.
> ZombieX might make more, but I doubt there will be any more demo/sample units. I know of at least two that were sent and lost. If you want one, you'll probably have to pay first.
> 
> I didn't end up needing a 3.5mm adapter (bought a USB mic instead), but I did order a cable (made for AKG, posted in this thread) from him and I was happier with that cable than the original that came with the headphone.





I have a seperate mic also but convenience and less clutter is a better option for me....although I could order a modmic and sleeve both cables into one, but thats a whole different project.


----------



## iamstumper

As I was able to try the adapter, and I was extremely pleased with it, if ZombieX makes units for purchase I will be buying two.
  
 Not much more support or endorsement I can give than to vote with my money


----------



## sjsu26

That's really unfortunate as I was looking forward to seeing this be made available for purchase someday. Guess we'll just have to cross our fingers and wait.


----------



## rudyae86

I wonder if he could custom make one, for any person that request so.......
  
 That would be great honestly. Although, thanks to that ****** that ran away with the prototype......its going to be hard for us to get them upon request.


----------



## Prodeje79

So who for sure has the prototype?
  
 I have zero interest in this product as I don't plan to have these headphones, but if the person that has it is near me, I will gladly go to their house and get it.
  
 Worst case there has to be a head-fier near them.
  
 PM me their name address etc if you don't want to post here.


----------



## Prodeje79

I msged him on Reddit, and he replied.
  
 "from *saphire121* sent 31 minutes ago
  Oh boy. I totally forgot about that. I'll post on the headfi forum tonight

 "


----------



## rudyae86

How coudl you forget something about that?

Smh

Next time, the people that should get the prototype, should be people that are mostly active on the forums or who have been with head fi for a while....

But oh well...hopefully he does reply


----------



## sjsu26

Wow, well that's really unfortunate and perplexing. On the bright side, maybe there's still hope that this project will see the light of day again.


----------



## Prodeje79

Who does saphire121 need to send it to next?
  
 Let's confirm they are a vouched and active member.  Let's also confirm how long they keep it before passing on to the next person.
 2 weeks?


----------



## PixelSkills

Is the akg a xlr connection? If so this is the adapter you need right here..

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B0002E53O2/ref=cm_sw_r_awd_s8pKub0JZ7Z10


----------



## Stillhart

pixelskills said:


> Is the akg a xlr connection? If so this is the adapter you need right here..
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B0002E53O2/ref=cm_sw_r_awd_s8pKub0JZ7Z10


 
  
 It's a mini-XLR, which is not the same.


----------



## Zombie_X

Hey all,
  
 I guess I got some explaining to do. Without going into exact specifics, I left Head-Fi due to some altercations with some people from here, but outside of the site and via e-mail/phone. It wasn't anything dangerous or any such, but it's something that just gnaws at you and makes you want to just say "screw it all!". It got to the point where I didn't want to come back. But here I am several months later and I am back.
  
 As far as the adapters are going, those plans have not been scrapped. I however am no longer am mailing them out for testing as several of them magically got "lost". Now here's where you guys are probably going to be happy, I am looking to make these go into mass production. This is just in planning and research, so it may not be a definite thing. I am looking for a manufacturer to make several hundred of these. The newer adapter would be much smaller and fashioned from anodized aluminum with custom fashioned internals (to minimize size).
  
*I need help with this. If anyone has suggestions for a manufacturer, I will look into it further.*
  
 I will however still hand make these until further notice. Right now I used the last of my supplies on one for _Change is Good. _I will be ordering more parts at the end of the week when I get my paycheck. Can I get a count of hands who may be still interested? I can gauge how much to order then.


----------



## rudyae86

I am interested (riases hand).

This is going to be good for me and my new K7XX. 

Good to know you are back Zombie_X


----------



## Evshrug

The project is aliiive!

(I got the snowball instead, but glad to know this project is... back from the dead. LOL I realized the irony as I was about to type that!)


----------



## Hyperion270

Interested! Welcome back!


----------



## Stillhart

Still interested here.


----------



## calpis

I'm interested, just got my k7xx in the mail.


----------



## bavinck

I'm interested. How much would this cost?


----------



## sjsu26

I'm interested as well. Thanks!


----------



## pathfindercod

I'm in desperate need of a mic for my new AKG 7xx's!put my name in the hat


----------



## hi2chris

Very excited about this


----------



## ad idem

Sorry you had some issues that caused you to take a break from here (being too trusting online can cause stress), and welcome back. I'm interested in nabbing 2 adapters (be it the current homemade iterations or the soon-ish to come "manufactured" versions) whenever things get rolling again.


----------



## pathfindercod

If and when they are ready please pm me with payment details.


----------



## pathfindercod

If and when they are ready please pm me with payment details.


----------



## pathfindercod

Oops sorry for double post.


----------



## brianx14x

I so badly want one!! Been wanting to eliminate wires on headset and finding mini xlr adapters is impossible. Lol. Would love this. And would gladly pay to test or whatever.


----------



## rc10mike

This has been my solution for the last year or so.


----------



## Hyperion270

That's a great idea Mike! matches too! wouldn't the mic now that its upside down be facing the wrong way though?


----------



## rc10mike

hyperion270 said:


> That's a great idea Mike! matches too! wouldn't the mic now that its upside down be facing the wrong way though?


 
  
 Not at all. What you see in the pic is a Beyerdynamic boom mic, attached to a Radio Shack 90 degree adapter. I can move the mic any direction.
  
 But something like this would work without the need for a 90 adapter. I ordered 2 a few weeks ago just to see if they're any good.
 http://www.amazon.com/HDE%C2%AE-Mini-3-5mm-Flexible-Microphone/dp/B00284VD02/ref=sr_1_2?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1419561354&sr=1-2&keywords=hde+flexible+mic


----------



## brianx14x

isn't something like this exactly what is being made here... I'm not a wire guy so I usually just research and ask questions but this looks to be similar to what everyone is looking for?
  
 http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/945288-REG/samson_saad100b_switchcraft_ta3f_cable_adapter.html


----------



## Change is Good

My adaptor is set to arrive, tomorrow. I will make sure to post pics and impressions after I test it. I'm glad Zombie_X was influenced to revive the project after asking him to personally make me one.


----------



## brianx14x

Thats exciting news..Would like to try/buy one as well.. Keep us all updated


----------



## pathfindercod

If and when they are ready please pm me with payment details.


----------



## bavinck

Ya, when they are done pm me me also for payment and shipping fees to Canada. I will pay for what I use.


----------



## Change is Good

Edit: Adaptor works just fine. Did not noticed any change in sound quality. Great job, and thanks, Zombie!


----------



## brianx14x

Zombie, do you have a ballpark estimate on what you'll charge for this? Dying to get my hands on one


----------



## brianx14x

For anyone interested in this adaptor, I found someone someone doing this adaptor for $25 including shipping. If interested PM me and I'll send you his website.


----------



## Change is Good

^That's a pretty steep price for such a simple adaptor. I assure you that people will be more than pleased with his set price once he gets things rolling.

When we spoke he mentioned something about ordering the parts for production very soon. I have made him aware of how many people want one, but keep in mind that it's the holidays, and he still barely logs into headfi.

Expect to hear from Zombie, soon, guys. You will be very pleased with this little gadget, for a reasonable price, if interested. I know things have already taken forever, as is, but patience, my friends. If you can't wait, however, well.... *shrug*


----------



## brianx14x

Yeah I didn't mean to create competition I just see many people wanting this product and no final product in sight


----------



## Stillhart

brianx14x said:


> Yeah I didn't mean to create competition I just see many people wanting this product and no final product in sight


 
  
 Thanks for the heads up.  A few months ago, I probably would have just bought the expensive one.  Now that Zombie is supposedly back, it's probably worth waiting.  I seem to recall him talking about a $10 price point before, but don't quote me on that.


----------



## Sam21

stillhart said:


> Thanks for the heads up.  A few months ago, I probably would have just bought the expensive one.  Now that Zombie is supposedly back, it's probably worth waiting.  I seem to recall him talking about a $10 price point before, but don't quote me on that.


 
 which one is the expensive one ?


----------



## Stillhart

brianx14x said:


> For anyone interested in this adaptor, I found someone someone doing this adaptor for $25 including shipping. If interested PM me and I'll send you his website.


 
  
  


sam21 said:


> which one is the expensive one ?


 
  
 The one mentioned above at $25.  As I said, I recall Zombie quoting a much lower price point, but that's not official.  We'll have to wait for him to come back and elaborate before we can tell which is really "the expensive one".


----------



## brianx14x

Ya I don't know. The way I see it is 25$ for adapter and 29 for boom pro is on par with modmic. The 25$ price point is also on par with most other mini xlr adapters and receiving now is worth it for me. It would be different if zombie provided regular updates on here. Again not being pushy just an alternative for those wanting one now rather than waiting


----------



## Sam21

boompro+adaptor >>>> modmic...
  
 boompro+adaptor == one cable + the mic never falls off
  
 modmic == two cables + the mic could fall off...


----------



## brianx14x

Yeah I just meant on par with modmic with regards to $$$


----------



## lenroot77

I'm interested!


----------



## inseconds99

I am interested in this adapter as well, I currently use the V-Moda M-100's with the V-Moda boom mic and I am not a fan of the M-100's for gaming. I am looking to purchasing AKG 712's or even the Anny's, looking to get my hands on an adapter for the boom mic before I order the headphones. Thanks


----------



## Hyperion270

Ill post my interest again, Pm me when to provide payment details, i live in aus so I wouldn't mind getting the process started asap, will pay for shipping ofc.


----------



## bavinck

Fyi, I just ordered an adaptor from the other guy ($25). He responded right away to my email and said he would get it into the mail to me asap. Will keep you all posted.


----------



## Zombie_X

Hi all,
  
 The adapter will cost $10, and that's including First Class shipping via USPS. I have enough parts on order to make 10 adapters. Please PM me if interested.
  
 The adapter will used solid core copper wiring, silver solder, and shrink tubing to keep the wires isolated. I also use Hot glue to make sure there will be no wiggle room or breakage. 
  
 I just ask you all be a little patient with me. Work has been tough lately.


----------



## Change is Good

Those 10 units are going to be sold before you even wake up, tomorrow! LoL

At least there is an alternative for those who miss out, and those who couldn't wait. I don't agree, however, with the other guy's price point for such a cheap adaptor. 

Then again, I'm not surprised as most DIY people, around here, always overprice their stuff/work. But that's a different topic/debate, and we all know its not liked, by some, when criticized.

Luckily, we have a robin hood DIY guy like yourself for us poor people, Zombie!


----------



## lenroot77

zombie_x said:


> Hi all,
> 
> The adapter will cost $10, and that's including First Class shipping via USPS. I have enough parts on order to make 10 adapters. Please PM me if interested.
> 
> ...




Pm sent for an adapter zombie 
Thanks!


----------



## rudyae86

I sent a PM as well Zombie. Thank you.


----------



## pathfindercod

Yeah I sent him a PM also.


----------



## designbykai

Very interested in this as a modmic alternative! Much cleaner having one cable, then y-split at the source end..
  
 Anyone know what the SQ is like with the boompro and ps4? (using mixamp or other usb sound car with input?)


----------



## Prodeje79

Boompro works well with my mixamp 2013 and PS4


----------



## bavinck

^-- +1


----------



## designbykai

Awesome, I'm in then if zombie has any more adapters (pm also sent)


----------



## brianx14x

I would also like one zombie.. wouldn't mind testing both adapters out and keeping the better one.


----------



## Caligo87

I'm new here and just found this thread last night, and must say I'm happy I did!
 I'm very interested in one as well.
 Does any one have a picture of the finished model by any chance, since it was mentioned Zombie_X was working on a smaller model?
  
 And in regards to the mass production side of this, I would like some more details Zombie_X since I might know some people who maybe can help depending on what specific you are looking for.


----------



## inseconds99

Pm sent thanks


----------



## Zombie_X

Sorry for the late reply!
  
 All 10 of the initial batch have been sold, and I'll start another batch after these all ship out. Right now I am still waiting on parts to arrive, but that shouldn't be so long hopefully.


----------



## NamelessPFG

These are still being made? Looks like I just got some incentive to buy one and a BoomPro to go with my K7XX!
  
 For that matter, I might even add a 3.5mm TRRS cable to my order, considering I never got around to recabling my MMX 300 with non-crappy wire and a jack for detachability like I wanted to.


----------



## Toxos

I am interested whenever you have time for another "drop" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Just got my akg k7xx and I would be excited to use these for chat while gaming. Is the connection on the other side just the boom pro? Is that a divided mic/headphone or is it the 3-pole one?
  
 EDIT: Nevermind... just did the research. I guess google still exists hahaha


----------



## pathfindercod

$ sent for one a couple days ago. Hurry up china with parts!


----------



## deucefive

PM sent to Zombie_X.  Very interested in purchasing the adapter.  Thanks!


----------



## AaronBroad

Hi I'm interested in this adapter as well. PM sent to Zombie_X


----------



## spanish orange

PM sent to Zombie_X. Would love to buy one of these adapters.


----------



## iamstumper

iamstumper said:


> As I was able to try the adapter, and I was extremely pleased with it, if ZombieX makes units for purchase I will be buying two.
> 
> Not much more support or endorsement I can give than to vote with my money


 
 PM sent to ZombieX, two (2) requested.


----------



## strychnidin

Hi guys. Has anyone had success with this setup on the Xbox One? I'm looking to use the following: AKG Q701 + v-moda boom mic (via adapter) + astro mixamp pro (2013). I got the antlion modmic, but it doesn't work well with the XBone. Please let me know if any of you know whether or not this setup will work . Thanks!


----------



## High Fidelity

Today I was going to adhere the magnet to my AKG K7XX so that I could attach my ModMic version 4.0. I was in the process of figuring out where exactly to stick the magnet, in a location that was functional, as well as not so unattractive, when I decided to check back on this thread.  
  
I'm going to hold off on affixing the Modmic until I decide if I want to purchase the adapter or not. 
  
 Have any of you owned the ModMic version 4.0 and if so how does it compare soundwise to the V-Moda Boom Pro? 
  
 What's the status of the possible mass production of the adapters? Are the ones being hand made now the newer adapter which is much smaller and fashioned from anodized aluminum with custom fashioned internals (to minimize size)? Or are those features for the mass production ones?
  
 Ultimately, do you guys think that the Boom Pro with adapter trumps the Modmic aesthetically and/or soundwise?


----------



## Evshrug

brianx14x said:


> isn't something like this exactly what is being made here... I'm not a wire guy so I usually just research and ask questions but this looks to be similar to what everyone is looking for?
> 
> http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/945288-REG/samson_saad100b_switchcraft_ta3f_cable_adapter.html



Eeeeh similar kind of adapter, but the AKGs use mini-XLR instead of 2.5mm plug like in the adapter you linked.

ZombieX's adapter is essentially a compact mini-XLR Jack (headphone's port is "male") to a 3.5mm TRS stereo female. The compact size makes the BoomPro mic not stick out too low below your mouth, but also it lets you use any other 3.5mm male-to-male cable which is a boon if you want a shorter cable than stock or some other cable catches your fancy.

ZombieX made a Mini-XLR to 3.5mm cable for me when my K712 cable got a rip in the insulation (pictured earlier in this thread), it's nicer than AKG stock in my opinion.




change is good said:


> Those 10 units are going to be sold before you even wake up, tomorrow! LoL
> 
> At least there is an alternative for those who miss out, and those who couldn't wait. I don't agree, however, with the other guy's price point for such a cheap adaptor.
> 
> ...




Right, most DIY'ers charge more for their custom jobs. Like them, I think ZombieX is doing this himself, by hand, when he's not at his day job, but of course ZombieX's price is easier for consumers (the good people of Nottingham?) to justify.

Loved the Robin Hood comment, it honestly put a smile on my face


----------



## Zombie_X

Hi all,
  
 Sorry for the slow reply! I just got all the parts in for the adapters and I will be making them this week and will ship out some on Friday. I want to again say I am sorry for this late update and to be a little patient with me.


----------



## pathfindercod

I'm very patient, now get my adapter out! Lol jk brother... Don't known where I am on the list but I'm waiting patiently..

Thank you for the update.


----------



## rudyae86

Hey ZombieS, sent you a message a few days back. Good to know you are still working those adapter. Like the above poster, don't know who is next in line but do let us know please . Thank you


----------



## deucefive

deucefive said:


> PM sent to Zombie_X.  Very interested in purchasing the adapter.  Thanks!


 
 Hi Zombie_X, hope you received my PM and interest in purchasing the adapter.  Just a friendly note in case you have not seen it.  Thanks!


----------



## Evshrug

Hey guys,
ZombieX messaged me on PSN... apparently his head-fi password isn't working right now, but he asked me to pass along that all the adapters (I assume he means the first 10 orders) are done and he'll send them when the post offices open up again.

I sent him the password reset link, lol!


----------



## pathfindercod

I wonder if I was in the first 10....


----------



## bavinck

If you were he would have told you in a pm like he posted he would earlier.


----------



## Sam21

just received my 30 dollar adapter in the mail :


----------



## pathfindercod

bavinck said:


> If you were he would have told you in a pm like he posted he would earlier.


 

 well then I guess not...


----------



## rudyae86

I'm sure he forgot about me lol, was one of the first he sent a message to. I guess I'll send him a message on PSN


----------



## bavinck

Sam21,$30? Is that a mimic adaptor? I got a mimic one and it works great. I'm going to get one of zombies too if I can.


----------



## Stillhart

Just got mine in today.  Thanks @Zombie_X!  I'll post some pics and impressions after I take it for a spin.  It's 2x XP weekend on CoD!  lol


----------



## Zombie_X

Hi all,
  
 I have six adapters left right now. When I said 10 were sold, I was awaiting payment from the other six. So far they have not paid. As it is they are up for grabs, but only for  people who have already PM'ed me about wanting one. I will go through my PM's shortly and select the first six who PM'ed me before hand.
  
 Sorry for not posting much about what's going on. Work has been crazy and I've been getting home later than I should. I'll try to be more vocal in the future with you all.


----------



## Stillhart

Hi all, 
  
 So far, I'm very satisfied with the adapter.  It's put together well and looks very nice. It fits snugly in my Q701 with no issue.  The Boom-pro snaps in firmly and has enough slack to rotate it when you're trying, but it's tight enough to not rotate when you don't want it to.
  
 It's about all you could ask for in this type of adapter.  
  
 Thanks again, @Zombie_X .  It was worth the wait.


----------



## bavinck

Good grief. Guy puts together a much needed adaptor (specialized skill set) at a very reasonable price and 60% of the people getting the first orders in can't pay up quick?? Come on people, get it together! 

Thanks zombie for all you are doing. And thanks for all your work on beyers as well....


----------



## hi2chris

I agree with ^^this guy
  
 I am very much keen on getting one of these


----------



## AaronBroad

Zombie_X I'm still interested in an adapter. I did not get a response from my last PM to you


----------



## Hapster

Hold on, what's the problem with the k712s and the boom pro? I actually already have a boom mic and was just thinking of getting an akg k712

Edit: assumed the k712 cable was 3.5mm. Ugh. Oh well, looks like someone here is selling one?


----------



## Stillhart

hapster said:


> Hold on, what's the problem with the k712s and the boom pro? I actually already have a boom mic and was just thinking of getting an akg k712
> 
> Edit: assumed the k712 cable was 3.5mm. Ugh. Oh well, looks like someone here is selling one?


 
  
 Yeah, PM Zombie_X and he's making and selling them for $10 each.  I got mine and it works great.


----------



## Andi-C

Don't suppose you'll send to the Uk if I give extra for the shipping ? I've just bought some K712's & don't really want to use the modmic as the extra wire is a ball ache....


----------



## Stillhart

andi-c said:


> Don't suppose you'll send to the Uk if I give extra for the shipping ? I've just bought some K712's & don't really want to use the modmic as *the extra wire is a ball ache...*.


 
  
 You... might be using that wrong...


----------



## Andi-C

stillhart said:


> You... might be using that wrong...



LOL... If it gets results I can live with it !


----------



## Evshrug

At the risk of getting in trouble for saying it, I just use a trojan... easier on the balls.


----------



## Hyperion270

Still waiting for a reply on my pm from zombie, very keen to buy the adapter been interested for ages! looks great so far from the pics.


----------



## rudyae86

hyperion270 said:


> Still waiting for a reply on my pm from zombie, very keen to buy the adapter been interested for ages! looks great so far from the pics.



Patience, he is a very busy man.


----------



## pathfindercod

I got my adapter last this past Friday. Looks great and very professional, thank you Zombie! You are the man.


----------



## Hapster

Definitely interested in buying one, just bought an Akg K7XX and I don't want to have to run out and by a modmic.
  
 If zombie doesn't respond, what connector do the AKGs use? Want to see if I can find one elsewhere.


----------



## Hapster

Dang, nevermind it's a Male XLR.


----------



## flomofo

PM'd 
  
 Xbox one with Astro mix amp pro, Astro xbox live controller cable, Microsoft chat/stereo adapter, Zombie adapter for my Q701's and I can finally call this project done.  
  
 Microsoft really wants you to use their basic or Turtle Beach stuff....
  
 Edit: Also thanks for making this for us.


----------



## D126

Debating ModMic and Vmoda Boom Pro...
  
 Would using an extra cable to split an XLR jack coming from a headphone into a headphone male and a microphone male create extra jitter/introduce extra noise? I need a mic installed onto my headphones and I was debating between the above (splitting a signal - aka extra set of cables) or just installing a non residue leaving mic mounting base for a mic on the mesh of the headphone...
  
 Would you guys worry about this factor?


----------



## Stillhart

d126 said:


> Isn't there the issue of the extra cable introducing extra noise in audio? Also, between ModMic and Boom Pro which has better noise cancelling/SQ?


 
  
 I haven't noticed any extra noise, but I haven't done any critical listening either.  For normal use, there's no perceptible difference in SQ.
  
 I don't believe I have any friends with the ModMic that I can use to compare SQ, sorry.


----------



## Change is Good

Fair warning to those who get responses from Zombie. Pay up when he sends you his PayPal info, that way your purchase is secure. He told me how some people backed out without responding once they received payment info. Shame, shame, shame, and very bad business. He is already doing the community a favor, and stunts like this is what drives him away from continuing his work.

I'll make sure to remind him to check his PMs when we play Dying Light later.


----------



## bavinck

You guys playing dying light on ps4? If so I'll be on tonight with another psn buddy, gt bavinck


----------



## rudyae86

change is good said:


> Fair warning to those who get responses from Zombie. Pay up when he sends you his PayPal info, that way your purchase is secure. He told me how some people backed out without responding once they received payment info. Shame, shame, shame, and very bad business. He is already doing the community a favor, and stunts like this is what drives him away from continuing his work.
> 
> I'll make sure to remind him to check his PMs when we play Dying Light later.




Wow, can't believe there's some shady people reading this thread...smh


----------



## Stillhart

rudyae86 said:


> Wow, can't believe there's some shady people reading this thread...smh


 
  
 You should go back and look at the number of people requesting one with fewer than 10 posts...


----------



## spanish orange

I have only two posts, make that three now, but that does not make me any less legit, although I understand the skepticism... not a big forum guy, but I have been looking for a product like Zombies for several months


----------



## rudyae86

stillhart said:


> You should go back and look at the number of people requesting one with fewer than 10 posts...




Hmm didn't notice those people. Mainly because I'm on my phone using the mobile version of the site, which doesn't let me see the amount of post a person has done. I know I can see that on my PC or by clicking a person's name and see their profile.

Either way, people like zombie give up some of his time to make something for the community and we have people who want to get away with a 10 dollar adapter? 

Its just 10 dollars! Don't eat 2 lunches for 2 days. 

I guess maybe he hasn't replied to my PM lately since I bet there's quite a few shady people that have spammed his inbox. I will wait patiently until zombie contacts me. Hopefully he can continue making us some adapters


----------



## Stillhart

spanish orange said:


> I have only two posts, make that three now, but that does not make me any less legit, although I understand the skepticism... not a big forum guy, but I have been looking for a product like Zombies for several months


 
  
 Agreed, post count doesn't make you more or less legit.  Sorry, it wasn't my intention to insult anyone.  
  
 I suspect the folks that didn't follow through are not ones who care too much about being a good member of the community.


----------



## hi2chris

What zombie is doing is a great deal regardless if one wants to be a good member of the community or not, it's their loss


----------



## inseconds99

hi2chris said:


> What zombie is doing is a great deal regardless if one wants to be a good member of the community or not, it's their loss


 
 I agree.


----------



## Change is Good

hi2chris said:


> What zombie is doing is a great deal regardless if one wants to be a good member of the community or not, it's their loss




Well, I ended up speaking with Zombie. After the prototypes getting "lost," and people not paying up, he's in no rush, now, in getting the other units sold. I also doubt he will be making any more...

So, it does affect the community, specificslly those who still wanted one, not just the individuals who backed out.


----------



## hi2chris

change is good said:


> Well, I ended up speaking with Zombie. After the prototypes getting "lost," and people not paying up, he's in no rush, now, in getting the other units sold. I also doubt he will be making any more...
> 
> So, it does affect the community, specificslly those who still wanted one, not just the individuals who backed out.


 
 I am very sorry to hear this, after i wrote it i did feel it may have been taken as being naive. But i do understand his reluctance to continue this project which has been plagued with external 'issues'.


----------



## Hyperion270

I'd be happy to pay in advance if he was to make one for me =D. And I am one of those less than 10 posts person, i joined this forum because of this adapter. Will probably stay for expanding my audio knowledge.


----------



## Change is Good

I was able to convince Zombie to make the rest of those units he has supplies for. He will be shipping all of them to me and I will take the time to distribute them out to serious buyers. I warn you, however. Price for these units will remain the same, but people will have only 24 hours to pay once I give out my paypal info. I will keep you guys updated throughout the weekend, which is when Zombie is supposedly going to make them.

Edit: I will not be replying to PMs until I have them in hand, so please don't flood the inbox.


----------



## flomofo

Sounds good to me.


----------



## Blrag

Hi, I'm in Canada and I've been trying to look for a solution for adding a mic to my HE 400i's or AKG 7XX's. I would be interested in testing if you could use another person in Canada to help test this out.
  
 Thanks!


----------



## Change is Good

blrag said:


> Hi, I'm in Canada and I've been trying to look for a solution for adding a mic to my HE 400i's or AKG 7XX's. I would be interested in testing if you could use another person in Canada to help test this out.
> 
> Thanks!




Testing period is over. Some people screwed that up...


----------



## Hyperion270

Put me down on the list, will pay within 24 hrs, I'm in Aus, so ill pay extra shipping if needed.


----------



## Change is Good

​I am not making any lists or replying to PMs until I have the units in hand. Sorry, but that is the only way to avoid a huge cluster *** in my inbox. Thank you in advance...

Edit: I doubt people are going to listen, though...


----------



## Hyperion270

fair enough, just want to ensure a unit =D.


----------



## rudyae86

change is good said:


> I was able to convince Zombie to make the rest of those units he has supplies for. He will be shipping all of them to me and I will take the time to distribute them out to serious buyers. I warn you, however. Price for these units will remain the same, but people will have only 24 hours to pay once I give out my paypal info. I will keep you guys updated throughout the weekend, which is when Zombie is supposedly going to make them.
> 
> Edit: I will not be replying to PMs until I have them in hand, so please don't flood the inbox.


 
 Good to know. Hopefully Im on the forums reading and able to pick up reading whenever you are ready to take payments.


----------



## calpis

I'm glad that I was able to receive my adapter when I did. The first thing I noticed when I saw the package was how pricey even the 1st class postage was and thought that Zombie_X was way underselling his services. When I opened the package and stuck a cable in, I probably inserted it at a bad angle and ended up bending the contact inside so that the my 3.5mm sat at an angle and wouldn't clip in. At this point I contemplated sending it back in for a fix or exchange but then saw the postage rate on the package again and couldn't bring myself to cause Zombie_X to lose out on any more profits than he already has getting this adapter to my door. The component costs and labor far exceed the asking price for the adapter. In the end I got a pair of tweezers and straightened out that pin and fixed it myself and now my adapter is fully functional for its intended purposes.
  
 If you see this Zombie_X, thank you for the adapter and for what you did for those of us that received your handiwork. I would've loved to have one of your mass produced versions. Take care and thanks again!


----------



## ad idem

change is good said:


> I was able to convince Zombie to make the rest of those units he has supplies for. He will be shipping all of them to me and I will take the time to distribute them out to serious buyers. I warn you, however. Price for these units will remain the same, but people will have only 24 hours to pay once I give out my paypal info. I will keep you guys updated throughout the weekend, which is when Zombie is supposedly going to make them.
> 
> Edit: I will not be replying to PMs until I have them in hand, so please don't flood the inbox.


 
  
 Being one of the numerous people showing interest in this adapter and having posted earlier in the thread, and of course having sent a PM as well (as per the instructions) I was hoping you might answer a few questions for me. Am I correctly understanding the situation when you are talking about the "rest of those units" that this isn't a reference to the 6 adapters that were ready to be shipped out, but due to nonpayment were unsold and in the process of being offered to those that sent him PMs correct? As in the ones you'll be in charge of distributing are additional units that he ordered parts for, past that initial 10? I only ask since if it was the 6, considering the amount of interest communicated by people in this thread and the limited nature of the supply, I wanted to adjust my expectations a bit. 
  
 Also I have to admit that given the implied reasoning for Zombie_X's understandably lessened interest in offering this service, I can see the potential concerns in dealing with less publicly established people (the metric being post count in this case) in the community. That being the case, I wanted to throw out that I'm still very much interested in purchasing two units, and that I'd be more than happy to pay in advance as well (nice suggestion by Hyperion270) if that helps alleviate concerns.
  
 Regardless of what happens, thank you for helping out Zombie_X, and thus getting the product into more people's hands.


----------



## Stillhart

Just to clarify, MY THOUGHTS on post count do not necessarily reflect Zombie's thoughts.  That was an idea I threw out there, not him.  And I referring to the folks who got a loaner unit and then proceeded to STEAL it.  I think Zombie could be forgiven for not wanting to loan units out to folks who have low post counts after that.
  
 As far as selling units (not loaning), money is money and post count shouldn't matter as long as the payment comes through.


----------



## Change is Good

I am only speaking of the units he currently has parts for on hand (approx. 6+). I am not Massdrop or anything such, so I will have to refer from taking advanced payments to avoid any issues should there be delays or inconveniences. I'm just doing this favor to get these units out to those who want them.

As for post count, that will not be an issue. I've sold numerous items in the classifieds to lurkers and newbies. As long as you have a verified PayPal account and respond to PMs within reasonable time, you will be fine to deal with.

I am guessing that whether Zombie continues to make these or not, will depend on how smooth this goes.


----------



## ad idem

Stillhart,

I certainly can respect, and appreciate the desire to clarify. It is a bit funny since my previous post initially had a bit more, specifically addressing your statement regarding the situation you're talking about (nothing negative mind you, just along the lines of why I could understand how it could potentially be of concern to some). But I opted to edit it out (prior to posting) since you already clarified via your interaction with spanish orange. And regarding you stating that it was regarding the initial "test phase" and the issues Zombie_X had then, as opposed to now, are completely understood (as per my first post in this thread). So we are both definitely on the same page . Sorry if what I was referring to in my second post was a bit muddled and/or confusing. Some times I'm not the best at conveying what I'm thinking. Funny thing is, even as I'm typing this out, I fully realize that your post might have been more of a general clarification for anyone reading this thread, thus not even needing my response. But just in case etc. Text as a medium of communication makes me sad.

Change is Good,

Thank you for the response, and addressing my questions as well. The offer to pay in advance was thrown out there merely as an additional option for you or Zombie_X, should you guys prefer it (obviously based on your response, it's not a concern). Guess it was just me thinking along the lines of how during the test phase some units were "lost" and people became unresponsive etc, and then when the OP decided to try again after a hiatus he ran into a snag (those 6 unit we were talking about due to communication/payment factors). I'd imagine these series of events couldn't exactly be encouraging for the OP. Leading to my clumsy offer of prepayment in the hopes that it might lessen the stress of the seller. I do however, hope that this time around things go smoothly for him.


----------



## iamstumper

@Change is Good Just so I know how closely to watch this post, what is the plan for selling the remaining units?  I posted / IM'ed early on my interest for two units and that interest has not changed.  And as @ad idem suggested, I'm more than willing to put my $20 up in good faith ... whether it's this batch or a future batch.
  
 And as this is a forum and you can't "see" me .... Just want to clarify that I'm really not trying to push.  Just showing my interest and support.  And not wanting to get lost in the shuffle either   Either way, I liked the testing unit I got to spend time with and appreciate what @Zombie_X and you have done.
  
 Thanks!


----------



## pathfindercod

Zombie underpriced himself for the quality of this adapter and cost of shipping.  When you making so little for the amount of work involved in making a quality product and shipping them and the issues of dealing with the forums and people in general it would be hard to stay motivated to provide this.
  
 I want to thank Zombie for sending my adapter. He PM'd me with paypal a few weeks ago and I paid it immediately. He did mention he had a shipment of parts coming in from overseas so it would be a few days. Perfectly fine by me.
  
 If he wants to sell these to make it easier on him a simply webpage with paypal payment would be easy, then you don't have to deal with the issues the forums cause.  Charge $14.99-17.99 +$6 shipping.  Then you don't deal with answering to the mad rush of peoples opinions on forums and issues. Straight order and pay and ship... Yes, the quality of the adapter is worth a slightly higher price plus shipping if it is something you really need... Or spend the time, money and resources figuring it out on your own..


----------



## Andi-C

I'm still here & have an interest in this adaptor ! Being overseas would/could rule me out... 

I bought a ModMic & it's awful, wire too stiff, doesn't mount well ony AKG k712... Way over priced at £40 !


----------



## Change is Good

I'm just waiting on Zombie to confirm when and exactly how many units he makes. I will let you guys know once I have something concrete.


----------



## AaronBroad

Would someone with one of these adapters mind posting photos of their AKGs with the adapter and mic attached? 
Also if it's not proprietary, would Zombie / Change mind sharing what parts are needed to build one of these?
Thanks much


----------



## bavinck

Send me a pm and I can forward anyone info of a guy that will build one for $25. I have been gaming with mine for about 2 weeks now, it's great.


----------



## Stillhart

aaronbroad said:


> Would someone with one of these adapters mind posting photos of their AKGs with the adapter and mic attached?
> Also if it's not proprietary, would Zombie / Change mind sharing what parts are needed to build one of these?Thanks much


 
  
 Not the greatest shots, but here you go.


----------



## brianx14x

I received mine from Mimic and the quality is great. Granted its 25 dollars but I think 25 is well worth it for the convenience this adapter provides. Change is good I know you are not taking orders or whatever yet but I'd like to try one of Zombies as well just to try out both adaptors for comparison sake.. Would gladly pay 10 dollars if and when the adaptors are complete and ready for shipping.


----------



## AaronBroad

^thanks much!


----------



## bavinck

Ya, the mimic adaptor is excellent.


----------



## Andi-C

Count me out of an adaptor (not that I was in line anyway). I don't like a mic on the K712, its the sound isolation from the headphones I don't like over my old trusted PC360. I fpund it strange hearing my voice muffled where the PC360 let a lot of sound in externally, I find myself shouting with the mic + AKG lol... Sold my PC360 & now bought a G4ME one !


----------



## rudyae86

andi-c said:


> Count me out of an adaptor (not that I was in line anyway). I don't like a mic on the K712, its the sound isolation from the headphones I don't like over my old trusted PC360. I fpund it strange hearing my voice muffled where the PC360 let a lot of sound in externally, I find myself shouting with the mic + AKG lol... Sold my PC360 & now bought a G4ME one !




I ddon't have that problem with my k7xx when I use my beamforming Mic. ??


----------



## Andi-C

Its not the mic or the headphones I have an issue with, they perform great, its the way the headphones don't let sound in to the capsules, it sound to me like I've put my fingers in my ears & then having a convention (ie on TS) with someone & I don't like it.

I guess I've always had opened back headphones like on ear or very open back over ear headsets. 

I'll be using the K712 for game's like single player & loanwolf BF4 but not when I'm using TS to play, this will be the Senn G4ME one usage...


----------



## bavinck

I find the k7xx much easier to hear myself talking than the g4me one....


----------



## Andi-C

I hope not, the ONE's are very alike to the PC360's so I hope its not too much different ?

It could also be the memory foam pads that hold the sound in/out over the K7XX foam/fibre...


----------



## bavinck

Not sure, but the k7xx is really easy to hear myself talking when audio is off. My experience is the game one was harder to hear myself talking. Also keep in mind that if you are using the boompro it has a feedback of your voice into the headphones, just like the game one. Pretty cool actually.


----------



## Stillhart

bavinck said:


> Not sure, but the k7xx is really easy to hear myself talking when audio is off. My experience is the game one was harder to hear myself talking. Also keep in mind that if you are using the boompro it has a feedback of your voice into the headphones, just like the game one. Pretty cool actually.



Not mine. And I'd throw it away if it did... I hate that.


----------



## Andi-C

bavinck said:


> Not sure, but the k7xx is really easy to hear myself talking when audio is off. My experience is the game one was harder to hear myself talking. Also keep in mind that if you are using the boompro it has a feedback of your voice into the headphones, just like the game one. Pretty cool actually.




I have the mic muted, hate hearing myself at the best of times let alone flaming after being shot or bad hit reg round corner's ! 

Overall I love the K712 & the idea of one wire AKG headset. Just the finished result for me doesn't work ! 

I'm still interested to see OP v2 design ? I really like it when someone takes up the mantle & creates something like this for a snip of what a retailer would... Commendable !


----------



## bavinck

stillhart said:


> Not mine. And I'd throw it away if it did... I hate that.




OK, maybe it is the mixamp doing it then lol


----------



## hi2chris

Any updates on the adapters Change Is Good?


----------



## Change is Good

Nah, haven't spoke to Zombie since Friday.


----------



## Change is Good

I just want to report that I'm getting a sense that Zombie won't be continuing with this project, for now. He's been sick, as of late, and every time I bring it up, he doesn't sound too enthused. I'm going to refrain from bugging him until he gets the urge to start again.

Sorry guys, at least there are other options, though higher priced.


----------



## rudyae86

Well all of you can thank all those bogus buyers. THANK YOU!
  
 And well, Zombie tried, it happen and we know the reasons. We cant blame him and he only gives out to this community, which is greatly appreciated.


----------



## iamstumper

Change is Good thanks for the updates. Hopefully Zombie_X gets better soon, no fun being sick for valentine's day!


----------



## Hapster

Thought this guy was talking to himself because all 4 people have the same profile pictures, lol.


----------



## zerodeefex

This might be obtuse where might I find these other options? This adapter would probably be the only reason I keep the K7xx


----------



## Hapster

Well, the K7xx use a 3-pin xlr connector, correct?
  
 So you might start by searching for an xlr-auxiliary adapter


----------



## Stillhart

brianx14x said:


> For anyone interested in this adaptor, I found someone someone doing this adaptor for $25 including shipping. If interested PM me and I'll send you his website.


 
  
  


sam21 said:


> just received my 30 dollar adapter in the mail :


 
  
 Try PM'ing one of these two guys.


----------



## bavinck

Mimic cables will make one for you.


----------



## Hyperion270

What you want is a Female 3 pin MINI XLR to female 3.5mm jack. I keep seeing adapters on ebay and amazon for wireless transmitter adapters or akg and shure that fit that description but i don't think they're just a plain adapter some wireless thing going on there. The others have posted they're finds of similar devices a few pages back,


----------



## AaronBroad

I've ordered one from Mimic. Will post once it arrives.


----------



## AaronBroad

I received the AKG adapter from Mimic. The first one had a problem where the audio was only coming out of the right ear cup.
  
 I contacted Mimic to let them know and got a very prompt response apologizing and a promise to send a replacement. The replacement adapter came a week or so later and is working great. Would recommend this for those of you looking for a way to use the Vmoda mic with AKG K702s or other AKGs with detachable cables.


----------



## krustybbr

is this adapter here?
  
http://cpc.farnell.com/1/1/18526-adaptor-2-5mm-s-3p-mini-xlr-s-svhc-no-svhc-16-jun-2014-series-colour-silver-peach-nta-3a-stageline.html


----------



## Zombie_X

Hey guys,
  
 Sorry for dropping out suddenly from Head-Fi, but some personal stuff came up. No, that's no excuse for leaving. I see you all have gone elsewhere for the adapters and I do apologize for going. As it stands now, I am not doing anymore adapter currently. I really have no free time as it is. Sorry guys!


----------



## rudyae86

zombie_x said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Sorry for dropping out suddenly from Head-Fi, but some personal stuff came up. No, that's no excuse for leaving. I see you all have gone elsewhere for the adapters and I do apologize for going. As it stands now, I am not doing anymore adapter currently. I really have no free time as it is. Sorry guys!


 

  
 No, Zombie dont go *tears*
  
 Hope everything is better now though. Good to know you are still around here in these forums.


----------



## Zombie_X

Oh I'll stay around the forums but my time online may be limited. I got off earlier than normal today so I'll get in as much audio listening as possible!


----------



## rudyae86

zombie_x said:


> Oh I'll stay around the forums but my time online may be limited. I got off earlier than normal today so I'll get in as much audio listening as possible!


----------



## GVNMllN

After having a hard time finding these adapters anywhere, I decided to go Colombo.
 Even found an option for a minimum order of 1000 from china, but that was stress I could do without. 
 Was concerned about the small chance of something going wrong when ordering from the US to the UK & any associated returns.
 Anyway, I might have found a source for these, but need to gauge a bit of interest to see if it's worthwhile for the manufacturer.
  
 Any chance you could drop me a PM so I can get a rough idea of the number of interested parties?
 The cost of the adapter will probably be in line with what you would pay to ship from the US to the UK or Europe, with the added peace of mind of it being closer to home if things don't work out.
 This is the most appealing option I've found so far on this side of "The Big Pond They Call The Atlantic Ocean"...
 I'm doing this in the hope that I can save others the potentially life ruining hours of Googling, Binging, Duck Duck Going or Ask Jeevesing that come with looking for something that you never would have guessed didn't exist, until you actually needed it.
  
 Anyway, fire away. 
 But please bear in mind that I could do without this turning into a nightmare. 
 A simple case along the lines of "Yes, I'd be interested in one/some of those" is fine.
 I'll take a scan through the number of PM's I get & see if we can make this possible.
  
 Thanks


----------



## Andi-C

So how much are you looking at then ? I'm in the UK, Plymouth.


----------



## GVNMllN

As I said, it'll probably be along the lines of what you'd pay to buy one from the US
 Which seems to be "roughly" about £20.


----------



## GVNMllN

http://www.head-fi.org/t/771894/akg-mini-xlr-ta3f-to-3-5mm-adapter-for-v-moda-boompro-uk-eu
  
 I've started a new thread purely dealing with the UK/EU sourced adapters to stop things getting confusing. 
 Zombie_X has stated these are no longer in production anyway.
 Andi, if that's you on Overclockers is there any chance you could direct people to the above thread? (I'm not a member)
 I'm sure it would help people out.
  
 Thanks


----------



## Andi-C

Sure thing, I'll lay a seed but the mods can be funny about external selling !


----------



## NyquistRate

I'm checking for updates on this old thread. After searching all over Google, Amazon and eBay I've only found $30 adapters or questionably too long to work. Is zombie making these again? I'd not, has someone found a low cost alternative?


----------



## Yethal

nyquistrate said:


> I'm checking for updates on this old thread. After searching all over Google, Amazon and eBay I've only found $30 adapters or questionably too long to work. Is zombie making these again? I'd not, has someone found a low cost alternative?


 
 https://www.mimic-cables.com/products/akg-3pin-mini-xlr-to-stereo-3-5mm-adapter


----------



## rudyae86

Talk about reviving an old thread lol.


----------



## AaronBroad

yethal said:


> https://www.mimic-cables.com/products/akg-3pin-mini-xlr-to-stereo-3-5mm-adapter


 
 I ordered an adapter from mimic almost two years ago and it's still working great for me.
  
 Note the site has dropdowns to select how you want your adapter configured. For the V-moda boom mic connecting to a pair of AKG 7xx headphones, you want to select the following: 
  - Plug in (female): 3.5 TRS
  - Plug out (male): 3-pin mini xlr (female) 
  
 You can also add special instructions in the shopping cart to add any further clarification.


----------



## demi9od1

Does this look correct, or is it XLR rather than the mini XLR I need?

https://goo.gl/l4kda4


----------



## Sam21

If anyone is in Toronto, I have an adapter that I am willing to sell for 20 bucks...let me know if you can come over and pick it up...


----------

